# Grinder Ok to Stuff With ?



## panthur (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey everyone...I am pretty new to smoking, etc....I am considering getting the LEM #8 grinder and use it to stuff as well....or do you think I need a dedicated stuffer too ?

I plan to make snack sticks monthly ( have a jerky cannon though too ) and 30 to 40 lb batches of sausage 2 to 3 times a year. Do you think the #8 grinder will suit my moderate stuffing needs as well ?

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 9, 2011)

It's a good starting point.  If you feel later on that you need to upgrade, you'll be in a good position to.  Given the quantities you plan on doing, you're really at the point of almost needing a dedicated stuffer, however, your frequency of use is not as high as some and perhaps wouldn't warrant the cost.  Tough decision.  Others will be along who really get into the stuffing side of the house (so to speak) and will be able to offer better suggestions than I.

You have been over to the introduction forum and picked up on all the links to the many things this site has to offer, haven't you?  That's also a good spot to start as many of the "higher ups" lurk over there looking for ways to help newcomers get off on the right path to success.

Welcome and I hope you enjoy your stay.

~Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2011)

I started with a grinder stuffer, but you will find that a dedicated stuffer is really the way to go.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)

The guys got you covered


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF there Panthur. Now I would also say start with just the grinder but later you can buy the stuffer. Now if you know that you are going to make alot of sausage then I would go ahead and buy the stuffer.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Panthur, and welcome to SMF.

Glad to have ya aboard.

I use my Grinder/Stuffer to do my snack stix and any sausage I make.

It is a real chore when ya get over 5lbs to work with. But with help it can be done.

Was hoping Santa would bring me a stuffer but don't look like that will be possible. Oh well.

Maybe after christmas. lol

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2011)

Once you start making your own sausage..you will prolly make more than you imagine.

I started with a KA grinder/stuffer and got tired of that drill quickly.

Get the stuffer at the same time is my reccomendation.

Or get a good quality grinder from Cabelas...look at this..  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112046/grinder-stuffing

Craig


----------



## panthur (Dec 10, 2011)

All I have ever used up till now is a very old hand crank job converted with an electric motor from Princess Auto several years ago. Its kind of a hassle to set up but it grinds and stuffs ok I guess - never had anything to compare it to I suppose....I imagine the LEM #8 would be a massive improvement even for stuffing as well I would suspect ?

 Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2011)

Panthur, morning.... Anything is possible.... I used a Kitchen Aid mixer when I started... Grinding and stuffing.... It was a PITA so much I quit stuffing after a few tries.... Then I joined this forum.... After reading and re reading the posts I bought a Grizzly 5 lb stuffer... WOW was making sausages easy, YES.... then I blew the gear case apart in the bride's KA mixer.... Fortunalely I found the parts to fix it... So... I had to buy a grinder 'cause I was 86'd from using her mixer for grinding... bought a Kitchener #12 from Northern Tool, $99, a # 8 would have been large enough but I didn't know the difference...

At the amount you are planning to do, I would buy a 5-10# stuffer for making sausages and continue with the electric modified hand grinder for grinding only.... as long as you are happy with the quality of grind it produces.... Grinders are basically all the same, faster/slower, elec/hand crank... but when it comes to stuffing, a dedicated stuffer beats a grinder hands down...

There are lots of variations of stuffers from jerky guns, water stuffers, stainless hand or electric motor operated, funnel and ram rod too....

Check out the forum on "sausage" http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/130/sausage  and see all the variations and have fun....Dave


----------



## venture (Dec 10, 2011)

With the volume you are stating, you should definitely think about a dedicated stuffer if not a larger grinder as well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## panthur (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok here's a dumb question then....in what way(s) is the stuffer superior using a grinder to stuff sausage or snacks ? My wife doesn't share the same sausage making interests as me so its a chore cause I get everything ready then she comes and helps with the casing tying and feeding out of the filled casing part of the program.


----------



## panthur (Dec 10, 2011)

It still obviously still  takes 2 people to make sausage with something like the LEM 15 lb vertical ? or no ?  If I could do it without my better half needing to help would be a huge selling point for me and maybe even her....lol


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2011)

It's obvious you need a stuffer that has some sort of "drive" that can be turned off/on....

Check out this thread by nepas.... plastic pipe with some machining and solenoid valves to control the water with a foot switch......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114276/my-water-powered-sausage-stuffer/20#post_730280

Then there are electric stuffers that an electric footswitch can be installed on.....

I need bride to help me stuff also... she cranks the handle.... she's my "on/off mechanical mechanism stuffer piston driver"


----------



## venture (Dec 10, 2011)

I rarely disagree with Dave. Sort of?  But, I will do it this time.

If you got your bride standing next to you and rubbing against each other?  How does it get any better than that?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 10, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Once you start making your own sausage..you will prolly make more than you imagine.
> 
> I started with a KA grinder/stuffer and got tired of that drill quickly.
> 
> ...


   *X2*


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 10, 2011)

I looked at the same thing back when I bought my grinder, it depending on how much money you have to spend. I found that the Cabela’s grinder was the best buy for me; it has the ability to be use as a stuffer too.  One weekend I was able to use a stuffer while helping a friend of mine make sausage and after that I was hooked. I bought a Weston 11lb manual stuffer; I still use the grinder if I’m not doing more than 10 or 15lbs of sausage, but if I have more than that, I will use the stuffer.


----------

